# Rooster with Dandruff



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I recently was given a Rooster...and noticed he has dandruff real bad..you can lightly rub or move his feathers and he has big flakes all over him...he is not molting...not itching.... he doesn't appear to have bugs...
:scratch: what can it be and how to correct it..... Thanks


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Here's a sample of what I would try...
Assuming it's not lice, he has no other health concerns and is on a good chicken diet, I would give him a rub down on just his body with some olive oil to moisturize (this will help smother mites if that's the issue). He'll look like an oily mess. If you have enough vetRX you can use some of that too (I love that stuff!). 
Then I would let him dust in DE or dust him if he wont after a day or 2. Bathe if possible and repeat if needed.
Put some BOSS in his diet and some nutiidrench and keep everything clean and him secluded if possible and/or if he's stressed.
Again, that's just what I would try first...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the input... it is greatly appreciated.... :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Head and Shoulders shampoo? :ROFL: Just kiddin...I don't know. Congrats on the new rooster though! :stars:


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

First,, congrats on your free rooster, but I would ask the person who gave him to you about it,, maybe they dusted him with something for stuff chickens get and this is what your seeing,, just a thought,, got any pictures of the boy??? what kind is it?? :?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Head and Shoulders shampoo? :ROFL: Just kiddin...I don't know. Congrats on the new rooster though! :stars:


 thanks
:ROFL: Too funny....Kylee :thumb:



> First,, congrats on your free rooster, but I would ask the person who gave him to you about it,, maybe they dusted him with something for stuff chickens get and this is what your seeing,, just a thought,, got any pictures of the boy??? what kind is it?? :?


 thank you...the person that gave him to us lives in town and they didn't know much about Chickens..but knew he started to crow and it was time for him to go.... He is a hybrid ...extra big road island red... I don't have any pics..... :wink:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

:leap: cool a rooster!! You must get up early...not to mind the crowing! LOL I would have to throw something at a rooster :ROFL:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

haha the first rooster isn't so bad...its when you have half a dozen like we do


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe...I have had Roosters before and I know the crow... :doh: I did get tired of it... that is for sure and we went without one for quit a while...we are in need to replenish our little nest...and have our hens set...and of course by doing that...we needed a Rooster that crows...LOL :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> Head and Shoulders shampoo? :ROFL: Just kiddin...I don't know. Congrats on the new rooster though! :stars:


LOL!!! :slapfloor: :ROFL: Or some lotion???! Tell that man he needs to moisturize more!!! :laugh: Congrats on your rooster!!! :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You all are so funny... I love all you guys... :grouphug: :ROFL:


----------

